# GX-24 Pinch Roller Replacement/Removal



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster! Most of my questions have been asked by others and answered so there has been no reason for me to post, but I'm finally stumped.

I have ordered replacement pinch roller wheels for my Roland GX-24. I have the guide on how to remove and replace them, but I'm still having some trouble.

I've removed the e-ring but I cannot get the shaft removed. I've tried prying and lightly hammering it out but it will not budge. Does anyone have tips or suggestions as to how to get this thing off? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Were you able to get the shaft removed?

Hopefull @scuba_steve2699 will see this and have a suggestion


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

With a hammer, allen wrench, and some elbow grease we were successful! Roland said it shouldn't have been that difficult to remove, but the machine is around 4 years old and we've never had the need to replace it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I guess I am late to the party! Is the machine up and working now?


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I will post what had happened for anyone with the same problem...

The machine is 4 years old as I stated.

After a job we let the lever down to replace the vinyl and the lever FELL OFF! So we gathered up the 2 screws and screwed it back in. From that point on the rollers were loose and it was causing the material to skew off course. We decided to replace the rollers (since they were in need anyway) and that's when I created this thread. The shafts in the rollers were really really difficult to remove. 

Once replaced we gave it a test cut to find that the rollers were still skewing. I took the machine apart to see what may be causing the problem and the lever was not putting enough pressure onto the pinch rollers.

The Fix: Simply tighten up the screws on the side of the lever as tight as it goes and your pinch rollers will hug the vinyl very securely. Also NEVER LEAVE THE LEAVER DOWN WHEN THE MACHINE IS NOT IN USE! It will warp your rollers causing skewing and roller replacement.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Solid advice! Thanks for doing a follow up.


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the problem has reoccured... 

The left pinch roller works perfectly. The right pinch roller works fine while far left and in the middle but it doesn't grip to the vinyl/metal rod when it's on the far right. You can move it around freely while the lever is locked down.

The only way to get the right pinch roller to go down far enough is to tighten the lever as much as you can. It takes a little power to move the lever back and forth once you tighten it, but it doesn't last very long as the screws loosen back up. 

Do you think the rod is higher on the left side than the right? Is it my right pinch roller? Is it my lever? 

Any advice is appreciated. I will attempt to get a photo illustration up in case I did not explain well enough.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have heard about this once before, can't remember what fixed it...hopefuly Dana will chime in...


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I have heard about this once before, can't remember what fixed it...hopefuly Dana will chime in...


If the screws are loose then the spring could be getting affected too. I've seen this with users that let the handle spring back in place. Opening up the left side cover should expose the spring and the lever. Put some thread lock on the screws so you don't have to keep tightening and take a look at the spring that holds the lever in place. If the handle popped off, the spring could have completely reflexed and may never be the same again. That could be causing the torque problem along the pinch roll shaft.


Take a look at the wheels and make sure the red dot is to the outside. If you look closely at the wheels, they look like a cone with the top chopped off. the larger side of the cone needs to be facing the outer side of the machine. 

-Dana


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there a replacement spring? As of right now we are loading anything wider than 14" onto the VP-300.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello has anyone replaced the entire pinch roller assembly on the roland cx 24 etc? I have new parats but there appears to be a challenge to do the job!
TIA
Brenda


----------

